# Parallel Photography Challenge



## petrarch617 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm new to the forum and have a challenge that I'm hoping to get suggestions for.

I need to photograph a very long (~13') object on the ground and have the camera remain parallel.  Does anyone have suggestions for the best way to do this?  My current idea is to set up a tripod with a lateral side arm, create a sled out of plywood, pull the sled with the object on it, and photograph at 6" intervals.  Then I would combine the images in Photoshop.

The final image needs to be very high resolution, and I am worried that my technique would not hold up to scrutiny when viewed up close.

I am wondering if there are specialist photographers (art photographers?) who would have something akin to a panoramic camera that would move along a track as it takes the photograph.  I don't need to take the image myself; I just need a good image as the end result.

Thanks for any ideas.


----------

